# Need a couple parts ASAP!!!!



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I need another front slip yoke(OE# 1402-701) and the rear section of the t-cat through shaft(OE# 0819-053) - DCP nor Country Cat have them on the shelf and I need them by Wednesday!! 

My stuff ain't gonna make it back from cryo in time and I'm not missing the event this weekend. Trying to leave my stuff at cryo to still get done, I have spares of everything else but need those two items. Be better off buying them and putting it back together for now, vs having wasted the freight out & back and the other stuff still not being treated. 

If anyone has either item or knows another place that might have them on the shelf, please let me know ASAP!!! 

Thanks, 
- Jp


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Tried cyclepartsnation, babbits, and a couple others that came up on google; no dice. - Not the most common parts, especially not the shaft. 

I'm having my stuff sent back un-treated and ordering those two items regular freight. That way I can make the ride this weekend & will have a complete spare set-up shortly to send back for the cryo treatment, thus keeping me from having to down the bike again(should it make it through this weekend anyhow, lol).


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

jp i know there is a cat dealer off 27 in lake placid called ghc motorsports.....try and give them a shout number is 8636992453 might be closed today since it is monday


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks 

I've already got the stuff coming back from cryo untreated and will just send the complete spare set-up back to him for treatment when those couple new parts show up.


----------

